# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Stress op maag

## michiels

dag ik heb veel stres op mijn maag hierdoor heb ik veel maag en buik klachten.dokters kunnen niks vinden.wat kan ik hier aan doen? groetjes michiels.

----------


## sietske763

als je ook veel last hebt van zuurbranden (maag) dan zou je een maagbeschermer kunnen vragen, maar miss heb je die al...
miss kan je wat meer vertellen over wat voor klachten je precies hebt dan is er vast wel iemand die je tips kan geven
sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Michiels,

Bedoel je dat je last van je maag krijgt als je je teveel zorgen maakt of in spanning zit?
Als dat zo is dan kun je misschien ontspanningsoefeningen doen zodat de stress zich minder op je lichaam/maag uit?
Je maag kan ook reageren op bepaalde kruiden, drinken met prik (mijn buik gaat altijd raar borrelen als ik prik heb gehad en dus mijd ik dat maar, scheelt dat ik het ook niet zo lekker vind) of andere voedingsmiddelen of eventueel medicatie dus misschien dat je die kan mijden of het gebruik verminderen?
Of zoals Sietske hierboven zegt een maagbeschermer nemen?
Stress op de maag kan verschillende oorzaken hebben dus ook verschillende oplossingen... zou inderdaad fijn zijn als we weten wanneer je last hebt van je maag en of je andere klachten hebt, dan kunnen we ook beter reageren  :Smile: 
Sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gossie

Hoi Michiels,

hopelijk heb je geen maagzweer.!!!

Hopelijk ga je redelijk, met strss om.

Sterkte Michiel.

Ps. neem Luuss en Sietske wel serieus. Dit is wel belangrijk voor je maag.
Want maagzweer is geen pretje.

----------

